# Piedmont today



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

*Didn't fish, but wanted to eyeball the ramps and water level.*

*Reynolds Ramp










5 Boats out.









I have no idea how they launched, I'd be a little fretful of my trailer tires going over the edge/end of the ramp and being stuck there.

Marina










It's slowly getting there.*


----------



## Spaniel235 (Jun 19, 2005)

Thanks for posting...


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

I was thinking about taking my kayak out there today. I wonder how bad the inch of rain we got last night muddied up the lake.


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

A picture's worth a thousand words. !
Thanks for the post.


----------



## Ronny (Feb 4, 2015)

BuckeyeFishinNut said:


> I was thinking about taking my kayak out there today. I wonder how bad the inch of rain we got last night muddied up the lake.


Essex is muddy, top 2' (outboard mixed up the clear water underneath), from there north it was clear. 44 degree water. Didn't go south of 4H but temps were higher down there last weekend. However, it poured out there tonight and wind was strong, so clarity won't last.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Ronny said:


> Essex is muddy, top 2' (outboard mixed up the clear water underneath), from there north it was clear. 44 degree water. Didn't go south of 4H but temps were higher down there last weekend. However, it poured out there tonight and wind was strong, so clarity won't last.


Thanks for the report, didn't get out yesterday did some work around the house instead. Wish I would have gotten out though. Got a report from a buddy that he caught 30 crappie out there yesterday.


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

Thought I smelled stink bug Terry


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

Ronny said:


> Essex is muddy, top 2' (outboard mixed up the clear water underneath), from there north it was clear. 44 degree water. Didn't go south of 4H but temps were higher down there last weekend. However, it poured out there tonight and wind was strong, so clarity won't last.


Lol sounds like you got blowed off the roadbed sorry I missed it


----------



## Ronny (Feb 4, 2015)

Didn't fish roadbed. There were a few fishing it. I'd say they were not fairing well. Most came and went after short stay. Is that your go to spot?
Did have a fun night (sarcasm) working shoreline with footers and driving rain in the face. Daytime no big deal, after dark, it got old after awhile. Rain stopped long enough for me to take rain gear off and jump in truck. Now it's gonna take three days to dry out my boat.


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

Ronny said:


> Didn't fish roadbed. There were a few fishing it. I'd say they were not fairing well. Most came and went after short stay. Is that your go to spot?
> Did have a fun night (sarcasm) working shoreline with footers and driving rain in the face. Daytime no big deal, after dark, it got old after awhile. Rain stopped long enough for me to take rain gear off and jump in truck. Now it's gonna take three days to dry out my boat.


Rained like he'll down here after you posted this morning big wind now dude


----------



## Ronny (Feb 4, 2015)

Yeah. It pretty much hasn't quit. Wave after wave. Glad it's windy. Gotta get carpets dried for WB tomorrow. Pulled boat out of garage to speed process, now back in because of one band of showers.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Had buddies over Piedmont last Friday. They caught a dozen crappie and 3 dink saugeye around 4H. They got nothing out of 6mile.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

A couple yeas back the took the lake down 8 ft.
Six Mile is all mud bottom as is 7 Oaks. Now I had a "snag" at six mile that leaves me to believe
I must a had a flat head on that refused to move cause there isn't any wood where we were that night.

That's a good ride from Reynolds to the road bed!


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Piedmont and other Muskingdom water shed lakes are all full of mud. You would thing they would let out bids to remove it during the winter. Seems that mud is classified as toxic waste so they won't take it out. I think 1927 is about when lake was built. Another 25yrs and it's done for.


----------



## JShort (Sep 16, 2011)

Anybody know what the water clarity is after all the rain and wind?


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

TClark said:


> A couple yeas back the took the lake down 8 ft.
> Six Mile is all mud bottom as is 7 Oaks. Now I had a "snag" at six mile that leaves me to believe
> I must a had a flat head on that refused to move cause there isn't any wood where we were that night.
> 
> That's a good ride from Reynolds to the road bed!



They took it down 8 ft this year also. Thought Piedmont was the dead sea to you?


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Lots of flooding down that way.
RT 800 is closed in 3 places headed down to Piedmont


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

JShort said:


> Anybody know what the water clarity is after all the rain and wind?


You stay away from there. You don’t need practice


----------



## JShort (Sep 16, 2011)

chopper said:


> You stay away from there. You don’t need practice


Haha well I'm going somewhere else for now


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

JShort said:


> Haha well I'm going somewhere else for now


I keep an eye on you. Big SM have been good at Piedmont. Just not for me


----------

